# Real Time Intraday Trading Provider - ASX Equities



## Smack (27 July 2013)

Hi all.

I want to know the current Real Time Intraday Trading Providers for ASX Equities.

I already have an online broker (CMC) that i cannot change because it is linked to my SMSF.

But, CMC platform can only open one chart at a time and is not suited for intraday trading for us.

i have looked into IB, but they want $10,000 USD as a start up fee - which i am not prepared to give them.

i have checked out Spark - which seems interesting.

We also use IRESS with Comsec - which we do not like either.  

Who else can provide Real Time Intraday Trading data (charts, depth, course of trades, news, etc..) for asx equities?


Smack


----------

